# cutest ever italian owl [?] needs an indoor home!



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

hey everybody!!!! just had a guy drop off the cutest little pij today! i think he/she is an italian owl, but i'm not sure at all. it's the closest breed description to what he looks like.

i guess there was some lady that got evicted and she had over FIFTY cats, and this one poor little kid in a crappy 2 x 2 cage. for ten years. he's been here for a couple of hours, and he's bug free, seems healthy, maybe a little on the thin side, and once he realizes you're not going to eat him, he LOVES to snuggle! very very cool little birdling.

he's all white, dark eyes, has the short face, and the frill on his chest. he has 'pants', but they're nothing elaborate, and they end at his ankles.

it looks to me, like his right eye must have been clawed [stoopid cats!] and healed imperfectly, the eye itself is unaffected, he just has a slicing scar on his upper and lower lid. nothing gross or off-putting about it at all.

so i'm gonna put some photos of him in an album , and i'm gonna make an appointment for a well bird checkup for him in the next few days. 

i figured i better post something about him immediately, before i fell all crazy in love with him and stuff. which i could totally see happening.

go take a peek at his photos, i'll try to take a few more while he's out and about on the couch.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I'd take him but I don't know how I'd talk my Mom into driving me from Lima Oh to Clevlend. I have a nice sized loft with three other pairs of pigeons but again it would be hard to get him.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi LIZZ, I breed Italian Owls have been looking for a white one for a few years. Need to see a picture as Figuritas and Italian Owls look very very much alike.Is this bird a cock or a hen? I would be using this bird in my breeding program and it would housed with other Italian Owls in a out side loft andf when breeding would be in a breeding cage, however if you feel that it would be best if this bird was treated as a house pet I do understand as the birds welfare is of the most importance * GEORGE PS I just saw the post by birds+me=happy, I will pass on this as I feel that we could have a happy young man and a happy bird.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

george! i just got the little bugger today, i have no idea if he's a he or a she. i'm leaning towards 'he', but it's just a feeling.

i don't think he's a figurita, aren't they REALLY small? i put a few photos up in an album on here. take a look , let me know what YOU think he is. really sweet bird all the way around. i wouldn't be OPPOSED to him living in a loft with other kids, i just want to know he's going someplace good. and not confined to a 2 by 2 space again for the REST of his life.

in MY world, all pigeons would live in houses, not lofts, so.... 

xavier-- where is lima? i'll mapquest it, i would be totally okay with meeting you guys somewhere. you sure mom would be okay with a new addition? of course, i'd have to get her okay prior to the whole thing. not to be a jerk - i'm a mom myself, so i don't want to go doing anything sneaky and 'anti.mommish'. hope you understand!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well he/she certainly is the cutest little white guy, and I bet he is thrilled getting out of that tiny cage.

I'm betten' he/she gets a wonderful home, wouldn't hurt him if he could stay with you and your feathered and furry crowd, but I know all about population control.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I understand completly. My mom loves my birds and I would most definitly tell her if I was going to do something. She would not mind at all if I had a new addition but I think clevlend is aboout 2 or 3 hours away. Mabye if you had something going on around here and had to come over here anyway. My dad is coming back from Philidelphia I think tomorrow, and mabye the airport is close to you. Other than that don't take me too seriously, I'm just thinking if theres an easy way to get him I'll take him. Theres only a chance that I could get him. Sorry for taking up your time if youre pretty serious about getting him a home quick.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> * Hi LIZZ, I breed Italian Owls have been looking for a white one for a few years. Need to see a picture as Figuritas and Italian Owls look very very much alike.Is this bird a cock or a hen? I would be using this bird in my breeding program and it would housed with other Italian Owls in a out side loft andf when breeding would be in a breeding cage, however if you feel that it would be best if this bird was treated as a house pet I do understand as the birds welfare is of the most importance * GEORGE PS I just saw the post by birds+me=happy, I will pass on this as I feel that we could have a happy young man and a happy bird.


George...a 10 year old bird, that has become accustomed to being alone, might not take well to being mated up. Could be very stressful..or...


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

well, the little tough kid got a power bath last night, everybody new does, so i know they're CLEAN, plus while they're wet, i can see down to the skin, and check for any weird stuff. 

he had one small cut on his wingtip, nothing gross, going on anywhere. he LOVED being wrapped up in a towel and snuggled post-baffie [who doesn't?] and he also loved being blow dried!!! 

he's even cuter today, all puffy and clean, in a clean house... he's also a little badass - which i think is totally fine, i'm met with a tiny beak of death, and a flurry of wingslaps and angry grunting until i scoop him up and it's snuggie time, then he's a big baby. no surprise there! all in all , he seems like a very healthy boy.

there's no _rush_ on finding him a home, but treesa is right about the population control aspect of things.... there's only one of me, and a bunch of them, and i can't give each and every one of them personal attention every night. that bothers me. 

plus, as of this morning [yay!] bristol and ciel were SHARING A NEST BOX!!! so now everybody's paired off, until/unless bristol is deemed releasable.

anyway, i'm also not opposed to shipping, it's so inexpensive, and so far, so good, i'd only be worried about the temps getting too high if he was going too far away. 

i'll eventually let him wander around the house with the other kids, and we'll see how he acts with other pijjies. i would be BEYOND sad for him if he couldn't get along with everybody....poor little guy....


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I've have been trying and trying to tame some of my pigeons but I never could. I finally tamed one when I started from a baby and he was a black birmingham roller. When he got big he was so nice. He'd come land on my head and on my arm. He was always my favorite, but before he was even 1 year old he fell to a hawk attack. Now I have made a bigger loft so I won't have to let my piggies out that much. But I am still sad about it. The new eggs my mookees had has given me a new hope that I will have a tame bird again. You see, my life is pigeons. I'm homeschooled without many friends so I make my pigeons my best friends.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi LIZZ, Looked at the pictures and it is my opion that this is not an Italian Owl. Shape of the head is much to round, beak is much to short, legs are to short, I would say that this bird is a GERMAN SINGLE-COLORED OWL but a very nice one none the less.*GEORGE


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

awwww....you little sweetheart, you!!!! just wanna hug you!!! have mom squish you up good for me. 

if there was ever a good place for you to be all mushy about your birds it's here!!! hahahahaaa!!! 

i'm the same way, i know i sound like a madwoman to my neighbors when i get home with six parrots screaming, six [now 7!] pigeons cooing, and me hollering 'hi you guys!!!! mummies home!!!' 

this little guy is way good at snuggling, i mean after being in a loft with other pigeons, i'm sure that won't be so obvious, but i know he's able to appreciate the loving, and that alone makes me happy. i would LOVE for you to have him....i think he'd be a cool-looking addition to your loft.

let me get him to the vet and make sure he's good and healthy, and then maybe we'll figure something out. and if dad's flying in to hopkins, that's like five minutes away from me!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi LIZZ, Looked at the pictures and it is my opion that this is not an Italian Owl. Shape of the head is much to round, beak is much to short, legs are to short, I would say that this bird is a GERMAN SINGLE-COLORED OWL but a very nice one none the less.*GEORGE


thanks george!!! there are so many short-faced breeds that they all started to look alike to me! german owl...i'll have to go read up on them! 

thanks again!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

If you can ship the little guy I'm almost sure I could take him. But I need to know the shipping cost and you'll probably have to look at the weather so he won't get to hot in there if you do decide to ship him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Now that can work.....shipping would be a breeze as you all are so close..


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

He sounds like a perfect little guy. My dad isn't flying in to Hopkins so that is not going to work out. But as I said if you could ship him that would be perfect.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

ohhhh he sounds so cute,i have old german owls,i love the little beaks and they are sweet birds,i'm sure the Italians are the same...... i want to adopt him.i don't fly my birds,they have a big aviary,with a top so no predators can get to them,and are locked up at nighttime.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

How long does an Italian owl live?


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*Update!!!!*

THE LITTLE GUY HAS A HOME!!!! 

trooper and i drove out to the toledo area this evening to drop off young francis, to his new person, xavier!!! i think the little guy won the pigeon equivalent of the lottery - great family, super sweet, really excited about the new one...it was just awesome. 

be on the lookout for updates -THAT I DEMANDED  - on the little short beaked guy. i think he's gonna be really really happy. sigh. my face hurts from smiling most of the way home. 

trooper's feeling very good about himself right now ... i told him how he just saved yet another pijjie, because he's such an awesome boy. i would snuggle him some more, but i think he had enough alllllllll the way home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is extremely wonderful news, Lizz,  (I'm smiling too  )

I am look ing forward to updates!!

Thank you for being such a loving and supportive parent to all God's creatures, LARGE and *tiny*!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi LIZZ, GREAT NEWS I bet that XAVIER also had a big SMILE. I just love happy endings* .GEORGE


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

He got home safe and sound!!!!! He is the cutest tamest bird I have ever seen!!!! He made some friends in the loft but he dosn't see them often because most of the time he's sitting on my shoulder. I am surprised that he is even nicer than you described him (and you described him pretty darn nice). No bird has ever LOVED sitting on my shoulder. Thank yoou so much Lizz! I would send you some pics but I can't load them in the computer. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how cool!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

birds+me=happy said:


> He got home safe and sound!!!!! He is the cutest tamest bird I have ever seen!!!! He made some friends in the loft but he dosn't see them often because *most of the time he's sitting on my shoulder.* I am surprised that he is even nicer than you described him (and you described him pretty darn nice). No bird has ever LOVED sitting on my shoulder. Thank yoou so much Lizz! I would send you some pics but I can't load them in the computer. I'll keep trying though.



CONGRATULATIONS, XAVIER!! So glad all worked out for you and Lizz!!

Sounds like you have the "friend" you always wanted!! That's just terrific and I bet he will be spoiled rotten!

One word of caution, however. You don't mention if he sits on your shoulder OUTSIDE. If so, please reconsider! Predators can easily get him if he panics and flies off your shoulder.

We sure will look forward to updates and hope you get your pictures posted.

ALL THE BEST with...

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Me and him just play around in our barn. We have dogs that arn't bird friendly so I would not bring him outside. I tried keeping him as an indoor guy but my Mom wasn't too happy about that. But I guess the barn is almost just as good.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

that's like my Bennie girl,she would rather hang out with me,then the other birdies,but i do keep her in a bird cage at night in my bedroom...i love her to pieces...shes so sweet.Good luck with the new birdie.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Liz and Xavier I am so happy to see you guys worked everything out to provide a new happy home for the 'Little Guy'. I too love happy endings!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

He's doing great and I got some pics-


----------

